# Post up boys! Where are the reports?



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Where are the reports from the MBGFC?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

there was one billfish caught and a few wahoos tunas and dolphins most boats left out a turned around


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I checked out the 42040 buoy on Sat and it looked like crap out there. Maybe we will get some calm seas in here soon.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

I talked to a couple of my buddies who fished. My friend Tom Pace was on a 52' Hatteras called the "Never Better." He said they had some shots at white marlin Saturday morning, but couldn't get a hook in them. Finally they got a hook in a fish, Tom took the rod to the chair, and he brought a blue marlin to the transom. They released the fish. Tom said they were trolling south of the Ram Powell when they caught the fish. The blue ended up being the only blue marlin release in the Tournament, and they won the C&R division, Tom got top angler, and he got dunked at the dock because it was his first blue marlin capture. My buddy Clip Hopkins works on the 53' Viking "Iona Louise" out of Ono Island. He runs the boat at times and works the cockpit while the owner drives, at times. He said they fished the Nipple/Elbow area, and that the water was a pretty blue all weekend with lots of flying fish. They caught a 37-pound wahoo on Saturday, along with a couple blackfins. Then, they fished all day Sunday with only one knockdown that he thinks was a white marlin. They were running out of time so they headed back to the pass. Clip said he was driving when he came across a mooring buoy like you see near the floaters that was broke loose and just drifting in 140 feet of water. He put out three lines, one with a ballyhoo and two Yo-Zuri Bonitas. They made three passes without a bite. As they were cranking in the lines, Clip said that one of the crew-members had cranked one of the Yo-Zuris about six inches out of the water when a big wahoo launched himself from the water, attacked the lure in mid-air and crashed into the transom of the boat. He stayed hooked, and they horsed him to the gaff since they were short on time. After a three-minute battle, they gaffed the green fish, threw him in the cockpit and hauled butt to the bridge. Clip said they made it under the bridge with 20 seconds to spare to meet the 5 pm deadline. Their wahoo ended up weighing 60 pounds and change and they won first place in that category and took home a nice paycheck from the calcutta for their efforts. I am pretty sure that the Hatteras "Junk Yard Dog" won the tuna division with a 126 lb. (& change) fish, and also took second tuna with a fish pretty close in weight. I believe they also won the dolphin category with a 31-poundish mahi. The boat's captain, Jeff Thierry, is hard to beat when it comes to catching yellowfins. I want to say that the "Outa Line", an Albemarle owned by Ricky Burgreen, took second wahoo with a 50-pounder. There were no blue marlin killed, and both Clip and Tom said seas were running big; Clip called them an honest 6-foot for most of the weekend, and that it was rough enough that they didn't stay out Saturday night. A few fish caught, though.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

brian,

thanks for the report. been checking the mbgfc website but still no results posted.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The official results have been posted at www.mbgfc.org


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello guys, just wanted to share some of the good news from the weekend. 



I was originally supposed to fish on the Sultrap (61 Viking) with Capt. Jim and owner Strom Smith. However, as the tourney got closer (Thursday), I didn't have a 100% yes, so my good friends on the Never Better, a 55 Hat welcomed me onto their boat. Gordon Gill, the owner was not going to be able to make it to the tourney due to a death in the family, but told us that we were more than welcome to fish to boat if we wanted to. Friday, Sultrap gave me a call, and said they needed me, but I had committed to Never Better and turned them on to Chris Hood, who I knew would fit in perfectly with those guys. So, Friday came and we had a full crew of 4 (Capt. Clay Dubuisson, The one and only mate Devin "Helmet-cam" Rigsby (who used to mate on Quicktime), Patrick Phillips, Me + 1 guy that had never been offshore. Unfortunately, Friday came along, and there were a total of only 28 boats due to the weather.



We were one of 3 boats (El Cazador, Iona Louise) that left out on Friday night to fish. We pulled out of the pass to find the always enjoyable 6-8 foot rollers coming out of the east. We 16 knotted it to the bent leg to try to catch some bait and caught a bunch of BF, a 60# AJ on diamond jig, and a king on DJ. We did drive bys at the ram and and marlin and didnt see any activity. So we basically took it easy and ran south to the Horn and made it at daylight to not find any tuna. So we put out the spread and within a few minutes, had our first shot at a white. Devin basically bait & switched the white, and could not get him to eat and he eventually faded into the rollers. We headed north and trolled along a nice grass line and caught some dolphin and had our second shot at a white on the line. We really didnt fish it that hard, and I wanted to stay a little bit longer but we headed toward the ram in open water. Our third shot on whites was in open water and I got in the chair to only have the hook pull after a minute or so. We finally made it to the ram and we had a few shots at a white that kept coming and the spread. After about our 10th lap, what we thought was a big white, came into the spread again, and rocketed toward the starboard short rigger and hit a pink and white Makaira Mars. So I grabbed the stick and took it to the chair. Capt clay worked and controls like a champ, and Devin, w/helmetcam on wired while Patrick placed a tag in him. The other guy on the boat was on video, and since this was his first time offshore/tournament fishing, I was a little scared about all of the requirements. However the video was awesome, and fish stayed underwater, once we got it to the side of the boat, BLUE MARLIN! The video had no zooming in it, and the other crew was pretty worried that someone might say it was a white, but w/Steve Levi on the video conformation committee, I knew he would know without a doubt what it was. The marlin dance had worked!



We tried to tuna fish that night, but couldnt get a YF bite to save our lives, except for a 28 inch YF. We caught many trophy blackfin, skipjack, and bonita. Around 1 or 2, we decided to head east to the elbow and once we got there, it was rougher than hell, stormy, and after me and devin set the sea anchor, I cooked some steaks and we went to sleep. We woke up and trolled around the nipple/elbow and caught some chickens and had a shot at a sail which we fed a bhoo to and pulled the circle hook. We high speed trolled home and catch a trophy king.



We made it under the bridge around 4 clock, and devin did video, while I weighed my 19.4# cow (20# minimum, and only 2 other legal dolphin were weighed). So we waited, and finally around 530 found out that we were the only boat the caught a billfish and got it on video (sorry hood). I got thrown violently in the water by patrick and clay. It was a feeling I had waited for for a long time, totally unbelievable. Got back to the boat to find that Clay had sliced open his hand while trying to clean my AJ and someone had to rush him to the hospital to get 11 stitches.



Went to the awards, which was at 7, and we ended up getting top boat, top captain, top crew, I got top angler, top club member, and first place tag and release and hopefully an invite to the rolex in cabo. It was an unbelievable time that I will never forget and I owe it all to Gordon Gill, and the crew of the Never Better. I never imagined my first blue would be like this....Cant wait to do it again...Will post some photos soon, until then www.parshots.com


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report Bryan!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats fellas!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its always nice to go fishing but I'm actually glad we pulled out of this one. Congrats Tom on your first blue.:clap:clap


----------

